# Charging voltage



## Angel (Oct 19, 2017)

I am a new member and this is my first post/question. I have had a Honda 6500 is for about three years. When I toggle through the LED displays, watts, hours, etc., I believe I recall the charging volts somewhere around 13.6. I got it out a few days ago the run it and change the oil and toggled through the displays and the volts only read about 12.6-12.9. I am wondering if I have a bad voltage regulator. I am going to charge the battery in a few minutes and make sure it is fully charges Any ideas...

Thanks ion advance!!!!!


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2017)

A little update....The battery was charged to about 95%. Cranked it up tis morning and let it run a while and it started charging. Went up to about 14.1 and fluctuates to 14.6/7. Does anyone know where the voltage regulator on these is located??? 

Thanks..


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Know nothing about Honda's. That being said, I'd be more suspicious of the battery than the VR, especially if that's the original battery. If you don't have a load tester for the battery, pull it out and take to any auto supply and they'll test for free. If it is the original, I'd automatically replace it anyway. As batteries age, the internals start failing providing some very strange charge readings. Also, in that size, I don't know how many "new" batteries I've seen that were defective. JMHO


Good luck,


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I will get it tested tomorrow.


----------



## sherlywang (Oct 18, 2017)

I agree with exmar. It might tbe the problem of battery. Can you get support from your supplier directly if it provides any after sales service?


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2017)

The generator was purchased at Camping world. They do not have much of a service center for generators. The battery is showing 12.2/12.3 volts fully charged. I believe most (at least car) batteries show 12.6 +/- fully charged. The battery is probably 3-4 years old. Still cranks the generator OK, may go ahead and replace it anyway.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

12.2/12.3 is definitely not fully charged. A fully charged battery should hold around 12.7 to 12.9.

I would replace the battery.


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2017)

I replaced the battery...new one has a charge of 12.7. Old battery showed 12.2/12.3 after being fully charged, according to my battery charger. I did not use a battery tender to charge it. I also called Honda tech support. The tech. advised that the charging voltage should be 13.9 to 14.2. He also told me that the voltage regulator is part of the inverter...about $1,100.00, OUCH. He also told me that the charging voltage will "rise" slowly. Cranked it up, voltage eventually climbed to 14.0/14.2. Apparently e/thing is OK. Hope this may help someone else.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

In 50+ years of troubleshooting, I've learned to go for the simple, easily replaced (for a reason) item rather than go into brain surgery. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Angel (Oct 19, 2017)

Me too....thanks.


----------

